# PVC Rod Rack



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Ran across this in Cabela's catalogue and thought some of y'all might be interested....looks like a great do it yourself project...cheap too...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks like a nice rack. I think i'll be going to Lowes soon!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS Bob that is a great idea...
I still like using pretty wood though


----------

